# Logitech LCD Plugin



## adocilesloth (Feb 13, 2016)

adocilesloth submitted a new resource:

Logitech LCD Plugin - Adds support for Logitech monochrome and colour LCD displays

This plugin adds support for Logitech Colour (G19) and Monochrome (G15/G13/G510) LCDs.

*The Plugin*
The plugin displays your stream fps, stream bitrate, stream time, dropped frames and live status (live/not live) It also shows if your desktop or microphone are muted. The picture shows what all the symbols/text look like.

For the Monochrome LCD, the default display is fps, bitrate and stream time. The alternative display is fps, bitrate and dropped frames. You can toggle between displays by pressing the button furthest to the right. If you are live is also shown.

For the Colour LCD, the fps, bitrate, stream time and dropped frames should display. If you are live is also shown.

*Notes*
The plugin preferentially pulls information for streaming over recording. If you are streaming and recording simultaneously, the stream information will be shown.

Some users may find that the Monochrome (G15/G13/G510) display may not show correctly on Windows 10 systems. This is the result of the font used by the Logitech SDK, _*MS Mincho Regular*_, not always being installed with Windows 10. I leave it as a task for the user to find a download for this font (google MS Mincho Regular).

*Pictures*






*Source*
If you are interested or just want to see how bad my coding is, source code is available on GitHub

Read more about this resource...


----------



## Nightcover (Feb 16, 2016)

This seems interesting. I have downloaded it and put the files where they belong but how do I activate it on my G15?


----------



## adocilesloth (Feb 16, 2016)

Nightcover said:


> This seems interesting. I have downloaded it and put the files where they belong but how do I activate it on my G15?


It should automatically come into focus when you start OBS. If it doesn't, press the round button to cycle to it.
If that doesn't work then check that the app lists in the Logitech Gaming software under the G15 tab. If it doesn't, I've screwed something up.


----------



## Nightcover (Feb 16, 2016)

adocilesloth said:


> It should automatically come into focus when you start OBS. If it doesn't, press the round button to cycle to it.
> If that doesn't work then check that the app lists in the Logitech Gaming software under the G15 tab. If it doesn't, I've screwed something up.



I got it working. I had misplaced the plugin in \obs-studio\data\obs-plugins instead of \obs-studio\obs-plugins  Sorry about that :)


----------



## Kane (Mar 8, 2016)

This looks great. Is there any chance on seeing this add a recording and a timer to recording while streaming. Sadly I hate how OBS Studio seems to not show both recording / streaming. Now that I don't need 2 OBS open for diff bitrates it kind of sucks not seeing if I'm even recording let alone the timer.


----------



## Tivec (Mar 8, 2016)

I just downloaded this, but it seems that it does not work. The plugin dll files are in the correct folders as per comment above (\obs-studio\obs-plugs\64bit\LogiLCD.dll) but it refuses to start up. It is obvious that it is actually started, because if i try to move or modify the file, it get an error message that the file is in use. Still, it does not show up in the active apps for my G19s.

In the log file it simply states this and nothing more about it:

21:20:48.807: Loading module: LogiLCD.dll

Anything I can do?


----------



## adocilesloth (Mar 8, 2016)

Kane said:


> This looks great. Is there any chance on seeing this add a recording and a timer to recording while streaming. Sadly I hate how OBS Studio seems to not show both recording / streaming. Now that I don't need 2 OBS open for diff bitrates it kind of sucks not seeing if I'm even recording let alone the timer.


It is probably possible to do. I'm not sure if/when I will do it though as the monochrome is fairly full of stuff anyway. If you are only recording it will show the info for the recording (fps, up time) but not if you are recording and streaming which you are trying to do and already know.



Tivec said:


> I just downloaded this, but it seems that it does not work. The plugin dll files are in the correct folders as per comment above (\obs-studio\obs-plugs\64bit\LogiLCD.dll) but it refuses to start up. It is obvious that it is actually started, because if i try to move or modify the file, it get an error message that the file is in use. Still, it does not show up in the active apps for my G19s.
> 
> In the log file it simply states this and nothing more about it:
> 
> ...



No. I done goofed. It looks like the colour LCD thread isn't being called properly (I could swear it was before...). So it doesn't work for the G19 for the moment. Will try to fix asap.


----------



## adocilesloth (Mar 8, 2016)

@Tivec Let me know if anything actually shows up. I'm not sure if my colour LCD emulator is screwing up or if the colour LCD does just show a weird line.

adocilesloth updated Logitech LCD Plugin with a new update entry:

Colour LCD fix



> Fixed a typo that stopped the Colour LCD initialising (changed || to |  yeah, it was that dum)



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tivec (Mar 9, 2016)

adocilesloth said:


> @Tivec Let me know if anything actually shows up. I'm not sure if my colour LCD emulator is screwing up or if the colour LCD does just show a weird line.
> 
> adocilesloth updated Logitech LCD Plugin with a new update entry:
> 
> Colour LCD fix



I tried downloading the update, but it doesn't actually seem like I am getting the new version. The file I get have date modified on february 13th, and if I replace the old one it still won't show up. Am I misunderstanding the update system on this page?


----------



## adocilesloth (Mar 9, 2016)

So apparently I needed to update the version number to get it to upload the new file. Please try now @Tivec 

adocilesloth updated Logitech LCD Plugin with a new update entry:

Fixed upload



> Hopefully



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tivec (Mar 9, 2016)

adocilesloth said:


> So apparently I needed to update the version number to get it to upload the new file. Please try now @Tivec



File updated to newer version, but unfortunately no go on the app showing up on my G19s :( the DLL is loaded, but nothing shows up. I've also made sure to check the Logitech software that it isn't visible there. There is an OBS entry, but that's from the old version of OBS, none the less it is ticked and works fine on that version.


----------



## adocilesloth (Mar 9, 2016)

Tivec said:


> File updated to newer version, but unfortunately no go on the app showing up on my G19s :( the DLL is loaded, but nothing shows up. I've also made sure to check the Logitech software that it isn't visible there. There is an OBS entry, but that's from the old version of OBS, none the less it is ticked and works fine on that version.


Ok. That's somewhat unexpected. Not sure what's going wrong. Can you try to run the emulator and then launch OBS?

Press and hold ctrl and shift
Right click on the gaming software icon in the system tray.
Click on LCD Emulator (may take a couple of tries to get it to appear)
In the window that opens, click tools -> Monochrome -> Start
Launch OBS.

The monochrome emulator should switch to the OBS plugin if it's all working. If it does appear and it doesn't on your G19 then I have screwed something up. If it doesn't, I may still have screwed something up but something else.

It sounds like you used the other version too. You could try copying the LogitechLCD.dll from ../Program Files/OBS/ into ../Program Files/obs-studio/bin/64bit/ or ../Program Files/obs-studio/bin/32bit/ (make sure to use the correct .dll from old OBS to match new OBS). LogitechLCD.dll is a .dll that Logitech used to supply with the SDK but don't any more so I doubt this will work but worth a shot.


----------



## Tivec (Mar 10, 2016)

adocilesloth said:


> Ok. That's somewhat unexpected. Not sure what's going wrong. Can you try to run the emulator and then launch OBS?
> 
> Press and hold ctrl and shift
> Right click on the gaming software icon in the system tray.
> ...



Unfortunately, even with the emulator it does not show up on the Monochrome LCD, nor on the other. I tried copying over the DLL, but no go there either :(


----------



## adocilesloth (Mar 10, 2016)

Tivec said:


> Unfortunately, even with the emulator it does not show up on the Monochrome LCD, nor on the other. I tried copying over the DLL, but no go there either :(


Oh dear, that does not sound good. Before I go and try to break it for myself, can you please try re-download the plugin.
Extract the .zip and then drop the root folder (obs-studio) into ../Program Files (x86) (or where ever your root obs-studio folder is). This will guarantee that the right .dlls are in the right place (which they probably are, but I'd like to double check anyway).

In the meantime, I will try and see if it works for me on a different PC.


----------



## Tivec (Mar 10, 2016)

adocilesloth said:


> Oh dear, that does not sound good. Before I go and try to break it for myself, can you please try re-download the plugin.
> Extract the .zip and then drop the root folder (obs-studio) into ../Program Files (x86) (or where ever your root obs-studio folder is). This will guarantee that the right .dlls are in the right place (which they probably are, but I'd like to double check anyway).
> 
> In the meantime, I will try and see if it works for me on a different PC.



Sorry mate, no go :( Redownloaded, extracted to where I have the software and got the message the files would be overwritten, did so, but unfortunately no go :(


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 15, 2016)

Is it safe to assume this only works on Windows?


----------



## adocilesloth (Mar 15, 2016)

dodgepong said:


> Is it safe to assume this only works on Windows?


Yes and possibly no.

Yes in as much as the download only has the built plugin for Windows.

Possibly no in as much as I _think_ (emphasis on the think) that the code for the plugin itself is portable to a Mac. I believe that there is a Mac SDK for Logitech Gaming stuff which I would assume uses the same calls which may possibly come with the mac version of the Logitech Gaming Software. If someone were so inclined, they could build the plugin for a mac. With out a mac, I can't check if this is actually true or not so take it with a pinch of salt.

Ultimately, though, the answer is yes, it is Windows only. Thanks for tagging it as such :)


----------



## LordDuke (Mar 18, 2016)

I have a small problem with the plugin. The plugin works and i can see the info on the screen but the start/stop stream, Mute Mic and Mute desktop doesnt works.. the only one that works is the "change display button". I have a G15 (the first model) and with the OBS classic works fine.


----------



## adocilesloth (Mar 18, 2016)

LordDuke said:


> I have a small problem with the plugin. The plugin works and i can see the info on the screen but the start/stop stream, Mute Mic and Mute desktop doesnt works.. the only one that works is the "change display button". I have a G15 (the first model) and with the OBS classic works fine.



Yep. I know. As noted in the OP, these are not implemented yet:


adocilesloth said:


> *To do*
> Capture current Scene and display on LCD
> Find and implement a way to start/stop stream
> Find and implement a way to monitor and control desktop and mic volume levels


----------



## LordDuke (Mar 18, 2016)

adocilesloth said:


> Yep. I know. As noted in the OP, these are not implemented yet:



Oh didnt saw that sorry :P. Thanks for the help


----------



## User123 (May 12, 2016)

If I remember correctly, a profile in OBS classic could only be dedicated to Streaming or Recording but not both at the same time. 
Since OBS Studio allows for both Streaming and Recording within the same profile, I'm not sure how you will be able to implement them both into the Logitech LCD Start/Stop button.
Or do you plan on making *3 separate plugins*?
*Plugin1*: *Stream*/*Record* at same with LCD Start/Stop button
*Plugin2*: Only *Stream* with LCD Start/Stop button
*Plugin3*: Only *Record* with LCD Start/Stop button


----------



## adocilesloth (May 14, 2016)

No, OBS Classic could record and stream at the same time. I exploited the streaming or recording buttons being disabled when the profile was set to just one to work out what the classic plugin should do.

With OBS Studio, you can't set to just do stream or record so I can't check the buttons. So, as you say, I can't know the users intent. I'm not going to make three plugins (I'm too lazy). I'll probably just have a user config somewhere so people can choose.

Or I could be evil and have the program randomly decide...


----------



## adocilesloth (Jun 4, 2016)

adocilesloth updated Logitech LCD Plugin with a new update entry:

Scene name support



> Thanks to Warmuptill, the plugin will now display the name of the current scene.
> 
> Also added support for custom FFmpeg outputs. So the plugin now will know if you are recording with a custom FFmpeg output.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## adocilesloth (Jun 4, 2016)

adocilesloth updated Logitech LCD Plugin with a new update entry:

Forgot to release scene...



> Yeah...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Hephaistos (Jun 23, 2016)

Logitech LCD Plugin Version 0.9.3 crashes OBS Studio at startup.

Unhandled exception: c0000005
Fault address: 7FF8384E3C2A (c:\program files (x86)\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\logilcd.dll)
libobs version: 0.14.2
Windows version: 10.0 build 10586 (revision 0)

Any suggestions to solve this problem?

Thank you.


----------



## adocilesloth (Jun 23, 2016)

Hephaistos said:


> Logitech LCD Plugin Version 0.9.3 crashes OBS Studio at startup.
> 
> Unhandled exception: c0000005
> Fault address: 7FF8384E3C2A (c:\program files (x86)\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\logilcd.dll)
> ...



Have you ever used an older version? If so, was it a problem with the older version too?

Which LCD are you using? Mono, colour, both?

How long does it take, precisely, for OBS's UI to appear after you (double)click the icon?

I have a hunch about what might be causing it.


----------



## Hephaistos (Jun 23, 2016)

Yes, I used the version before 0.9.3 was released, there was no problem with OBS.
I use Logitech G13 (Multicolor (Monochrome)).
If I start OBS it takes about 6 Seconds before the UI appears (at the same time the error message).

PS: Sorry my bad english.


----------



## adocilesloth (Jun 23, 2016)

Hephaistos said:


> Yes, I used the version before 0.9.3 was released, there was no problem with OBS.
> I use Logitech G13 (Multicolor (Monochrome)).
> If I start OBS it takes about 6 Seconds before the UI appears (at the same time the error message).
> 
> PS: Sorry my bad english.



Thanks. I won't be able to do much for a few days but once I get in front of my PC I'll see if I can make a fix.


----------



## Hephaistos (Jun 23, 2016)

Thank your for your fast reply, and that you want to fix it soon. :)


----------



## adocilesloth (Jun 25, 2016)

adocilesloth updated Logitech LCD Plugin with a new update entry:

Launch crash fix (hopefully)



> Extended the delay before the LDS starts in an attempt to stop launch crashes.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Hephaistos (Jun 25, 2016)

No crashes anymore. Thank you for this fast update (and the whole plugin) and you support. :)


----------



## EpicLPer (Jul 18, 2016)

OBS Crashes with latest OBS Studio 64bit when switching to "Studio Mode".


----------



## Oxize (Sep 9, 2016)

With 32bit also.


----------



## Oxize (Sep 15, 2016)

Bump, any fixes soon? I like the plugin verry much, but i need Studio mode for the transitions also. Can't use the plugin now. Please make a fix for this problem.


----------



## adocilesloth (Sep 15, 2016)

Oxize said:


> Bump, any fixes soon? I like the plugin verry much, but i need Studio mode for the transitions also. Can't use the plugin now. Please make a fix for this problem.



No fixes yet. If the problem is what I think it is, it's to do with getting the current scene. There is some new API coming with the next OBS update so I'm not going to go bug hunting for the LCD plugin until that's released. The new API is adding access to starting and stopping the stream and recording which I want to add back in to get this the same as the Classic plugin. I don't want to play around and spend ages fixing something when a fix may already be on the horizon.


----------



## Oxize (Sep 30, 2016)

Theres a new update of OBS Studio.


----------



## adocilesloth (Sep 30, 2016)

Oxize said:


> Theres a new update of OBS Studio.


In other news, the sky is blue.
How did I know there would be a post like this as soon as 0.16.0 was released...
Patience young Padawan.


----------



## Oxize (Oct 2, 2016)

I am just fast. But i guess the new API wasn't in this update so far i readed the release notes?


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 2, 2016)

The new front-end API was released with 0.16.0, I'm not sure how that didn't make it into the release notes.


----------



## Oxize (Oct 7, 2016)

Think i missed it then :D


----------



## adocilesloth (Nov 12, 2016)

adocilesloth updated Logitech LCD Plugin with a new update entry:

Stream Button



> With the new front end API, I've added back the ability to start/stop the stream and *ONLY* the stream (*NOT* a recording) by pressing the left most button on a monochrome LCD or the 'OK' button on a colour LCD.
> 
> Also, hopefully fixed the Studio Mode crash.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Hephaistos (Nov 15, 2016)

OBS crashs directly after starting.
LCD Plugin Version: 0.10.0

Log:

```
Unhandled exception: c0000005
Date/Time: 2016-11-15, 12:59:50
Fault address: 7FFECEF33BA5 (c:\program files (x86)\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\logilcd.dll)
libobs version: 0.16.5
Windows version: 10.0 build 14393 (revision 447)
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1230 V2 @ 3.30GHz

Loaded modules:
Base Address                      Module
00007FF7AB640000-00007FF7AB85A000 C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\bin\64bit\obs64.exe
00007FFEDD130000-00007FFEDD301000 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll
00007FFEDADF0000-00007FFEDAE9B000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\KERNEL32.DLL
00007FFED98C0000-00007FFED9ADD000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\KERNELBASE.dll
00007FFED7220000-00007FFED729A000 C:\WINDOWS\system32
```

I had to shorten the log, because it is to long to post it here.


----------



## adocilesloth (Nov 16, 2016)

Hephaistos said:


> OBS crashs directly after starting.
> LCD Plugin Version: 0.10.0
> 
> I had to shorten the log, because it is to long to post it here.



Starting as in opening OBS or starting as in starting to stream?


----------



## Hephaistos (Nov 16, 2016)

It crashs directly, if I wan't to open OBS.


----------



## adocilesloth (Nov 17, 2016)

Hephaistos said:


> It crashs directly, if I wan't to open OBS.


Ok, I have a few questions as I don't have this problem:
How long does your OBS normally take to start up (with out the plugin installed)?
Are you running any other plugins that don't come with OBS?
Which LCD do you have (monochrome like G13/G15 or colour like G19 or both)?
Does the crash happen with the 32bit plugin as well?
Can you post the whole crash log (upload it via the upload file button next to the Post Reply button)?


----------



## Hephaistos (Nov 17, 2016)

I use G13.
But now your LCD Plugin works, I have no idea how it comes. Oo
If OBS crashs again, then I post the whole requested data. :)

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Andersama (Dec 19, 2016)

I feel like I'm missing something because I've extracted the .dlls and nothing happens, I saw the original plugin has an additional .dll, is that also supposed to be included?

Side note:Using G510 keyboard

After throwing combinations of .dlls everywhere: Having no luck getting this to work, no errors thrown or anything.


----------



## adocilesloth (Dec 19, 2016)

Andersama said:


> I feel like I'm missing something because I've extracted the .dlls and nothing happens, I saw the original plugin has an additional .dll, is that also supposed to be included?
> 
> Side note:Using G510 keyboard


How did I miss that...

Yes, there should be another .dll and yes it is the same one that was included with the classic version. I will fix it when I get home.

You can move/copy the .dll (if you still have it) from the obs classic Program Files/OBS folder to obs-studio/bin/32bit or obs-studio/bin/64bit depending if you used the 32bit or 64bit of obs classic.


----------



## Andersama (Dec 19, 2016)

adocilesloth said:


> How did I miss that...
> 
> Yes, there should be another .dll and yes it is the same one that was included with the classic version. I will fix it when I get home.
> 
> You can move/copy the .dll (if you still have it) to obs-studio/bin/32bit or obs-studio/bin/64bit depending if you used the 32bit or 64bit of obs classic.



Ahhhhh the /bin/ folder...well...let me have a go at that~

~Well I'm having 0 luck getting this to work~


----------



## adocilesloth (Dec 19, 2016)

adocilesloth updated Logitech LCD Plugin with a new update entry:

Missing Logitech .dlls?



> Attempt to fix "it doesn't work" problems by adding the Logitech supplied .dlls to the download.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## adocilesloth (Dec 19, 2016)

Andersama said:


> Ahhhhh the /bin/ folder...well...let me have a go at that~
> 
> ~Well I'm having 0 luck getting this to work~


I've updated the download to include the .dlls that I think were missing. Although I don't have them in the correct place so I have no idea why my installation is even working...


----------



## Andersama (Dec 19, 2016)

Ok, so there were even more .dlls missing. I've tried extracting the updated .zip and there appears to be a bit of an extra time for OBS to load, but I'm still getting nothing. Think you've probably got .dlls in your path that would make a difference?

I don't suppose you use the /data/obs-plugins/ path  or have any other requirements?


----------



## adocilesloth (Dec 19, 2016)

Andersama said:


> Ok, so there were even more .dlls missing. I've tried extracting the updated .zip and there appears to be a bit of an extra time for OBS to load, but I'm still getting nothing. Think you've probably got .dlls in your path that would make a difference?
> 
> I don't suppose you use the /data/obs-plugins/ path  or have any other requirements?



There is nothing in the data path. It takes about 5-10 seconds for the plugin to startup, so make sure you give it a bit of time. Also, make sure you cycle the apps on your LCD in case it isn't given focus.

Do you have a log I can look at? I'm curious to see if OBS is trying to load the .dll and failing.

I just downloaded a clean copy (from the zip, not installer) and installed just the plugins folder .dlls and they work on their own, so I may have something in my environment set up that's helping, but IDK what. I am confused. As far as I can tell, the plugin should not work on my system the way I have it set up, but it does, and it should work on yours, and it doesn't.
I'll have another look tomorrow.


----------



## Fallen_Tyrael (Apr 13, 2017)

Hey adocilesloth, just wondering how much closer you are to adding the mute and deafen keys to this plugin?


----------



## LegionPlaysLoud (Apr 16, 2017)

Switching scene collections is pretty much a guaranteed crash for me with this plugin.

Crash log attached.


----------



## adocilesloth (May 21, 2017)

Slegnor said:


> Ah man, it seems this now isn't compatible with OBS Studio 19.0.1, causes OBS to crash on load.
> If I delete \Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\LogiLCD.dll, OBS loads fine.
> 
> Crash log:
> ...


I don't have this problem so I don't know what's going on. Are you using a monochrome (G13/G15/G510) or colour (G19) keyboard? How long does OBS take to start up?


----------



## Hephaistos (May 21, 2017)

I have too a instant OBS Studio Crash: https://pastebin.com/JcyY4dHS
Loading time ~1-3 seconds. But: It crashs not always, sometimes it works and sometimes not.

Edit:
I use G13 (monochrome)


----------



## Slegnor (May 21, 2017)

adocilesloth said:


> I don't have this problem so I don't know what's going on. Are you using a monochrome (G13/G15/G510) or colour (G19) keyboard? How long does OBS take to start up?



I use a G510s monochrome
OBS takes a 5-6 seconds to load due to a large slideshow, but it was doing this without the slideshow as well.
Same slideshow was running in v18.0.1 and no crashes

Does load time affect the plugin?  I noticed you ask the load time question a lot


----------



## adocilesloth (May 22, 2017)

Slegnor said:


> Does load time affect the plugin?  I noticed you ask the load time question a lot


Sort of. The plugin requests information from OBS that requires OBS to be fully (or almost fully) running. If I'm right (and I might be wrong), if a plugin asks for the information before OBS has it to give, it results in a crash. But your load times are probably too short for this to be the issue.


----------



## Slegnor (May 22, 2017)

What would an unacceptable load time be?


----------



## adocilesloth (May 22, 2017)

Much more than 5-10 seconds is probably bad. If your long load time is due to a slide show, but no slide show give a shorter load time and it still crashes then it probably isn't a load issue.


----------



## Slegnor (May 22, 2017)

I will do a proper  test later with a new layout with no slideshows at all and see if it makes a difference


----------



## Slegnor (May 23, 2017)

OK, so it's definitely something to do with load times and slideshows, specifically, large ones.

My OBS uses about 1.6gb of RAM with the slideshows added, clearly memory handling compared to Classic's slideshows isn't great.

I played around with it and if OBS uses < 1gb RAM with the slideshow, it loads OK with the plugin and loads in about 3-4 seconds.

If it takes more than 5 or 6 seconds to load, it'll crash


----------



## Slegnor (May 24, 2017)

I've put a post on the main forum linking back here asking about how OBS loads plugins

https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/can-a-long-obs-load-time-make-plugins-crash-obs.68790/


----------



## adocilesloth (May 25, 2017)

@Slegnor 
adocilesloth updated Logitech LCD Plugin with a new update entry:

Because data isn't always there...



> Plugin now queries the scene and waits until it gets a reply before launching properly instead of sleeping for 5 seconds and assuming everything then exists. It should mean that OBS should no longer crash on load.
> 
> Also added a loading screen while the plugin waits to start.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Slegnor (May 25, 2017)

@adocilesloth

That's awesome, I will test it later today and let you know what I find


----------



## Slegnor (May 25, 2017)

It works perfectly, loading screen appears on the LCD until the program fully loads, regardless of wait time.

I stress tested it by adding over 700 big images (all 1920x1080 or above) to a slideshow, which made OBS take 45 seconds to load and was using 6.3Gb of RAM.

Plugin just sat there until OBS was done and displayed the stream data as normal.

Excellent work @adocilesloth


----------



## Slegnor (Jun 15, 2017)

Me again :)

Just noticed the button labels across the bottom of the screen are now gone?  Intentional or not?


----------



## adocilesloth (Jun 15, 2017)

Slegnor said:


> Me again :)
> 
> Just noticed the button labels across the bottom of the screen are now gone?  Intentional or not?


The Studio version has not had the little labels because not all the buttons work. It hopefully stops people complaining a button doesn't do what it's labeled to do. If I ever find a way to make them all work, the labels will come back.


----------



## Slegnor (Jun 15, 2017)

Ah, I remember now, I switched from classic to studio about the time the wait was fixed, must have been remembering from classic


----------



## adocilesloth (Jun 18, 2017)

adocilesloth updated Logitech LCD Plugin with a new update entry:

Feature Parity with Classic



> This update adds in the ability to mute the microphone and desktop sound. The monochrome button prompts are also back now all the buttons work as prompted.



Read the rest of this update entry...

@Slegnor


----------



## Fallen_Tyrael (Jun 27, 2017)

adocilesloth said:


> adocilesloth updated Logitech LCD Plugin with a new update entry:
> 
> Feature Parity with Classic
> 
> ...


This is Awesome! Thank you adocilesloth :)


----------



## TheKidnappedOne (Jul 21, 2017)

Rather enjoyed using this with my G13, lets me keep track of some of the basic data while I'm streaming.
Just a small question however, is it possible to make a change to it that allows you to select to just record instead of stream?
Either a second profile all together or a way to cycle to that option much like we can cycle to the different on screen display.
Just curious.


----------



## adocilesloth (Jul 21, 2017)

TheKidnappedOne said:


> Rather enjoyed using this with my G13, lets me keep track of some of the basic data while I'm streaming.
> Just a small question however, is it possible to make a change to it that allows you to select to just record instead of stream?
> Either a second profile all together or a way to cycle to that option much like we can cycle to the different on screen display.
> Just curious.



The plugin, as it is, can't. It is theoretically possible to do though. Maybe, at some point in the future but I make no promises.


----------



## Chatanka (Jul 30, 2017)

I've downloaded and inserted the filles where needed, but nothing is showing up in my G13.


----------



## FortuN (Oct 26, 2018)

Possible to make it working with Logitechs arx? Most of these boards is getting very old and mine (g15) is sadly going to be replaced since some buttons are on its way giving up.


----------



## Anthonyea27 (Jul 2, 2019)

I am attempting to use this plugin with my G13 in StreamlabsOBS. It works perfectly in OBS studio for me, but I can only get the "Open Broadcasting Software Loading..." screen in SLOBS. I believe this is because I cannot figure out where to put the files that are supposed to be in the bin folder, since there isn't a bin folder for SLOBS. Would you be able to take a look and see if theres a certain folder I need to place the bin files in for this plugin to work/if its even possible for it to work in SLOBS? Thank you for an amazing plugin by the way


----------



## adocilesloth (Jul 2, 2019)

Anthonyea27 said:


> I am attempting to use this plugin with my G13 in StreamlabsOBS. It works perfectly in OBS studio for me, but I can only get the "Open Broadcasting Software Loading..." screen in SLOBS. I believe this is because I cannot figure out where to put the files that are supposed to be in the bin folder, since there isn't a bin folder for SLOBS. Would you be able to take a look and see if theres a certain folder I need to place the bin files in for this plugin to work/if its even possible for it to work in SLOBS? Thank you for an amazing plugin by the way



I have never used SLOBS so I have no idea where the equivalent of the bin folder would be. If I remember correctly, this is for .dll files. I guess search the SLOBS folder tree and find a place where there are loads of .dll or where the SLOBS .exe is and put them in there. Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 2, 2019)

We don't support Streamlabs' fork here -- you'll have to talk to Streamlabs for help with that. Also, their app has a plugin whitelist so you can't just install any plugin into their app.


----------



## WaffelBit (Feb 15, 2020)

I don't seem to get the plugin to work and if my search for a fix is right: it's because obsapi.dll can't be found, but even the obs zip file doesn't contain any dll named that.


```
09:35:31.633: ---------------------------------
09:35:31.636: [CoreAudio encoder]: CoreAudio AAC encoder not installed on the system or couldn't be loaded
09:35:31.637: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-ouput-ui.dll'
09:35:31.720: [AMF] AMF Test failed due to one or more errors.
09:35:31.720: Failed to initialize module 'enc-amf.dll'
09:35:31.743: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/LogiLCD.dll': The specified module could not be found.
09:35:31.743:  (126)
09:35:31.743: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/LogiLCD.dll' not loaded
09:35:31.745: [obs-browser]: Version 2.7.15
09:35:31.749: NVENC supported
09:35:31.856: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled
09:35:31.862: No blackmagic support
09:35:31.867: ---------------------------------
```


----------

